# Tax reciepts



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

This morning the New York Times reported that corporate Tax reciepts were up 26% over last year. Maybe Bushes tax cuts have really worked?

The article went on to say the deficit will be reduced this year, and both political parties are arguing over who gets the credit if any is due.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

It seems I have been hearing for a while that tax revenues are up ...

Also seems we are in the Reagan era all over again ... Spend , spend, spend.

I don't have any great detail on either side of the story, but I've had that general sense of the situation for a couple of years now.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Decoy you're sure right about the spending. If I remember right, you and I are both small business men, and I suspect both of us like to use profits to pay off debt, add to savings, ok, maybe splurge once in a while. 
It is a little horrifying to see our kids in DC, whiz away our profits on every new toy they can find. 
The legislature looks like a bunch of eight year olds with a pocket full of Daddy's money in a candy store.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

As our founders could see 230 years ago...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"When the people find that they can vote themselves money, that will herald the end of the republic."
-- Benjamin Franklin

"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury, with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship."
-- Alexander Tytler

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clearly not a situation folks didn't predict.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The problem is that when a president like kennedy , reagan or bush do the right thing and cut taxes,( which everytime its tried raises revenue to the govt.)

Our wonderful congress spends the additional money that the feds take in like drug addicts. and the sad thing is it doesn't matter, dems or repubs, they spend spend spend always in an effort to buy political support the long term health of the country be damned.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I see where the President is once again asking for the line item veto to curb spending. I've never been a big fan of this as it seemed to put to much power in one persons hands. However my understanding of the request now in it's present form is when the President red lines a item, that item is returned to the congress for a up or down vote. This may not be such a bad thing after all.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gohon said:


> I see where the President is once again asking for the line item veto to curb spending. I've never been a big fan of this as it seemed to put to much power in one persons hands. However my understanding of the request now in it's present form is when the President red lines a item, that item is returned to the congress for a up or down vote. This may not be such a bad thing after all.


Wow now if that is the new proposed conditions for a new line item veto, that is incredible! Bush should have proposed that a loonnngggg time ago. It provides for a great check/balance of the power, and will drastically allow some of the pork to be removed from bills. A senator will not be able to slide something in under his committee's bills.

I can see this still getting squashed by senators that like the ability to add pork, but under the guise of "Not giving the president so much power", when in reality they are worried about not getting their pet projects funded.

Ryan


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I would hope the "up or down vote" would require the same percentage as any other "veto" in order to over-ride the Presidents "displeasure."


----------

